# What does your computer desktop say about you?



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you keep your computer desktop clean and tidy ? Or does it look the scene of a virtual stampede?
Do you personalize your icons ?
What is your desktop wallpaper like? Do you change it to reflect your mood or has it been there since you got your computer?

I was wondering if there was any correlation between the state of peoples' desktops and their types. I'm guessing there is. Maybe a J - P opposition?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

My desktop has to remain tidy, I can not stand clutter all over it, it is always organized all the way down through the sub folders. But I do change my background at times just when I get tired of looking at one.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I'm so anal retentive about my desktop. I have one nice neat row of icons on my desktop. I'm not a fan of people who have a shortcut to every single program or document on their desktop. I don't like the clutter! And all my icons are arranged by type.

My current wallpaper is a statue/fountain in Savannah GA. I just love all the historic statues and buildings in Savannah GA and it brings me peace to view them. 

I'm not sure if I'd be a typical P on this one... My desktop is the one place that I'm not messy about!:shocked:

This is my desktop:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

What I believe my desktop says about me:



I like to gather stuff from the internet but don't take time to organize.
I am not a "J". Organization is not really that important to me.
I do personalize my icons, but don't take the time to fully use a great program I paid for: Stardock.
My desktop is always cluttered (see past screenshots @ PC if interested).
My current obsession is "Vocal Chill" & not finished downloading all the songs.
My games I like to play don't involve blood and war and killing others, but fat polar bears bowling or playing cards on a tropical island or faries in the woods.
Evidence of above statements:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I stole this one off of a web video, I think it's hilarious, web guy vs sales dude:











heres the one I currently use though


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a J, and it's probably a J thing for me:









I always keep my desktop cleared, and even try to keep my Recycle Bin empty.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Grey said:


> I'm a J, and it's probably a J thing for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... I love your desktop.... It's so... Empty! I only keep a few icons on mine that I really need.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I have the Start menu for what ever I need - plus, I don't like to clutter the backgrounds I choose that I think look very nice.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> My games I like to play don't involve blood and war and killing others, but fat polar bears bowling or playing cards on a tropical island or faries in the woods.


Haha, I'm the same, minus the cards. Unless it's with my girlfriend. But let's no go there... 

My desktop used to look a lot like yours, Sily Wily. Icons all over the place. But I jut got a new laptop so my desktop is pretty much virginal and squeaky clean now. It won't last long, mind you.










Grery - you are a freak of nature! O_O


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't like a lot of stuff cluttering my desktop - but I do like to have icons there for the things I use on a regular basis. Easy access.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

just a tip for people, if you hold down ctrl and have a mouse with a scroll button on it you can shrink the size of your desktop icons. It'll make them smaller and seem more organized, at least it does for me.

grey! how can you not have my computer on your desktop! xD


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep my desktop completely clean of everything - except the recycle bin. I keep everything in Start or the bottom tool bar.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

GroovyShamrock said:


> ...It won't last long, mind you....


Oh yes, I agree. I fully embrace my icon overload and clutter. I know where everything is, just like in my home w/all my "piles". It is so _me_. :blushed:


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, there are so many good pics on this thread! I'd use them for my desktop but don't want someone else's icon pictures mixed in my mine...that would be confusing!

I change my desktop picture once a day on average, and I get the pics from a variety of places, including webcams of places like Yellowstone, but they're usually nature pictures. My husband just loaded Windows 7 on my computer (thank goodness Vista is gone), and I don't think Microsoft had me in mind when they added a pop-up window to ask if I'm sure I want to change my desktop picture -- they probably expect a change every few months, so why would that irritate people? :dry:

My INXJ husband keeps his desktop picture for a year or two before changing, and since he occasionally sets up new icons for me and I don't clean the old onces, it's kind of a mess right now. I just counted -- 30 icons.

I feel like an ESFP cliche, lol.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

My desktop photos rotate....one is my avatar, as you can see. I also have an Audrey Hepburn one, a Shirley Manson illustration/wallpaper I made, banky's girl w/the red balloon, and a couple of other things. I usually darken the photo on the right side so my icons standout (I hate when a background obscures them).

I hate a messy desktop. Besides my hard drives, I have maybe a folder or 1 random file that has yet to be put in the "right place". My computer is much more organized/neat than my living space. :tongue:

(I sized it down....thought you'd all appreciate that...)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Singularity said:


> I keep my desktop completely clean of everything - except the recycle bin. I keep everything in Start or the bottom tool bar.


I found an easier way to appease my OCD. Get Fences. I don't even set them up. I just double click and hide everything including the bin. My desktop is clean as a whistle on the surface but can be dirty underneath. I say can be but I haven't had a need to put anything on my desktop since I got windows seven. Now I just use it to hide the bluetooth icon and recycling bin. *I'll post my desktop and you guys tell me what it says about me









*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Karen said:


> Wow, there are so many good pics on this thread! I'd use them for my desktop but don't want someone else's icon pictures mixed in my mine...that would be confusing!
> 
> I change my desktop picture once a day on average, and I get the pics from a variety of places, including webcams of places like Yellowstone, but they're usually nature pictures. My husband just loaded Windows 7 on my computer (thank goodness Vista is gone), and I don't think Microsoft had me in mind when they added a pop-up window to ask if I'm sure I want to change my desktop picture -- they probably expect a change every few months, so why would that irritate people? :dry:
> 
> ...


Yeah, INTJs can be really stingy about changing their desktop. I change mine every month.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

I duno what... maybe somebody can tell me. :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I like to wipe my desktop clean of icons and put whatever I need in the bottom toolbar. I don't see it very often, but I try to find a kick-ass wallpaper too. This is what mine looks like now:


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I like to wipe my desktop clean of icons and put whatever I need in the bottom toolbar. I don't see it very often, but I try to find a kick-ass wallpaper too. This is what mine looks like now:


Kick-ass wallpaper indeed! Where did you get it? C'm'on, you can tell me! Puh-lease? 
Do you accept bribes?
:tongue:


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I am positive that I am a J, but I am kind of sloppy with my desktop. I change it every now and again, at no particular intervals and I have icons from years ago just sitting in random places taking up space everwhere. I suppose I have a fairly utilitarian attitude toward desktops.

My background is pretty lame. Would someone be so kind as to provide links to places where I can find backgrounds as impressive as everyone else's here?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.deviantart.com under customization

 I still want to know what people think my desktop says about me.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> http://www.deviantart.com under customization
> 
> *I still want to know what people think my desktop says about me.*


 
One word: Awesome


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Kick-ass wallpaper indeed! Where did you get it? C'm'on, you can tell me! Puh-lease?
> Do you accept bribes?
> :tongue:


I got it from deviantart.com. It took quite a long time to find, but it was worth it :happy:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been banned from using the home desktop, but before that there used to be a bunch of papers and books around it. I have a couple of shortcuts (which I never use), and a nifty little notepad to write down reminders. I tend to like really abstract, 3D wallpapers, and when I get bored with them I search google for a new one. 

My current wall paper:


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Generally my own has some random anime picture or whatnot as the background, and 10-20 organized icons. I just got a new computer, so I am still installing programs vital to my networking experience, and thus my current desktop would not be an accurate depiction.


----------



## gnat (Dec 23, 2009)

I used to be very messy with my desktop, but these days I like to have it as empty as possible. I change my desktop every couple of months or so. Here's my current one, and it's my favourite. I always end up going back to it. I have a fascination for colour blends.


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually keep mine pretty clean, unless I'm in the middle of something and then there are horrible file piles everywhere.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Us with P..are surprisingly a lot neater than I would expect. I too am very neat when it comes to my desktop..only God knows how though.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

murderegina said:


> Us with P..are surprisingly a lot neater than I would expect. I too am very neat when it comes to my desktop..only God knows how though.


Do not confuse the J/P dichotomy as a general difference between organizational preferences in life. Rather, Judging types prefer to use organizational frameworks to make decisions in their thought processes while Perceiving types follow a scattered, web-like approach that is more open to accumulating data.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what it says about me. I made my own wallpaper image because it seemed meaningful. I like icons for accessibility, but place less-used icons on my bottom bar.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Zygomorphic said:


> Do not confuse the J/P dichotomy as a general difference between organizational preferences in life. Rather, Judging types prefer to use organizational frameworks to make decisions in their thought processes while Perceiving types follow a scattered, web-like approach that is more open to accumulating data.


I'll make note of this!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Zygomorphic said:


> Do not confuse the J/P dichotomy as a general difference between organizational preferences in life. Rather, Judging types prefer to use organizational frameworks to make decisions in their thought processes while Perceiving types follow a scattered, web-like approach that is more open to accumulating data.


Exactly! That's one of the reasons I say J/P is a preference because people confuse traits like organization with J only.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Sozzzz, gentleman.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

www.interfaceLIFT.com/wallpaper/


My desktop verrrrry slowwwwly accumulates icons, but not shortcuts, usually text files of information that I've copied off of webpages or written things which I need to edit before I can post them somewhere, or an image that I need to put in a folder but haven't decided where to, yet. I'll keep a desktop for a long time if I really like it, but usually emotions cause me to need change so something new goes up about every 2-3 weeks.


I just saw that video a couple weeks ago, made me laugh so damn hard XD "You ruined my desktop!! NOO! If it's organized, I won't be able to find anything! Put it back!" LMAO... Desktop pranks messing with desktop background ("Hey, why is nothing working when I double-click?!" ROFL!) always rock. They score high up there with using a remote control to open and close the CD tray of someone else's computer to then watch the entertainment that ensues.



RighteousRob said:


> I stole this one off of a web video, I think it's hilarious, web guy vs sales dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ I like the image.


Niiice, way to make your desktop harder, better, faster, stronger! What OS / theme are you using? My husband has shown me some youtube videos of alternative OS desktops- how much handier and quasi-3-dimensional they are compared to bland old Microsoft Windows.



Zygomorphic said:


>


----------



## Optimist (Jan 8, 2010)

My desktop is really boring... it's five icons in a vertical line and the default wallpaper. I should really change that sometime, thanks for reminding me. XD It's a relatively new laptop, though, the icon arrangement on my old PC was getting messy.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

This is my current desktop. Icons are sort of like the dishes. I do them on fridays, or when I run out. 
I group them together based on what I'm doing. Use them like sticky notes.
The Moon is a photo I took a few weeks ago that turned out.
I also use things I want to buy [motorcycle] things I want to do, places I want to go, etc.. Oprah says visualize!
I do the same thing with the screen saver. I also collect landscape photos from photoblogs. Love far away places. Usually Europe.
I've never made a custom icon.










These are a couple of photos I've used in the past.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty typical of my desktop. Calendar, vertical toolbar, matching winamp skin and minimum icons. Some shortcuts to often accessed files (schedule, progress) and current ebook being read (Carnegie's _How to Stop Worrying and Start Living_).

I also put my often used programs' shortcuts to quick launch.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

My computer's desktop makes me look like a J.... My desk's desktop screams P though. roud:
That was a fun thread on another forum I used to go to.... Everyone took pictures of their desks... Mine looks like a disaster zone.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

@sweetsurrender I use win7 and I have customized themes, I recently switched to cubed desktop, here's a recent pic:









I like having six desktops but I don't really use them that often


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a slightly more chaotic than typical J. My desk currently has empty cans of pop all over it and some papers for school. My actual computer desktop is a picture of a band I like, and I have a mixture of functional shortcuts and a few random clutter-y ones that I've put there because I didn't know where else to put them at the time and can't be bothered to tidy them up. It covers about 3 rows (vertically). And no my icons aren't personalised. I'm not enough of a computer whizz to bother with nonsense like that.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

It says: "You're so cool. You're so cool."

Also that I'm an OS loyalist who doesn't upgrade until I absolutely have to, so I'm using XP without any styles/themes beyond Classic. As the Echostream song playing on WinAmp shown in my task bar suggests, I prefer to "Simplify" -aesthetically, at least. You can also derive from this SS some other clues about my hardware, software, tastes in other subjects, etc.

After a year now, I finally cleaned up my desktop just because I found a cooler picture to put on it than the one I previously had. The more permanent, frequent use icons are all on the right or in the launch bar so that if/when I save a file to the desktop I can find it later, immediately, predictably at the top left- no need for wasted effort trying to find it.










*Edit:* Forgot to show my WinAmp skin


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I like to customize my own icons, I'm horny and I like naked girls and need short-cuts to everything.

I would show but too explicit.


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

I have my own weird lame systems behind it. It's not what I'd really like, but I've failed so many times trying to customize my desktop/icons to the point of perfectionism and it only makes me frustrated as hell so I just can't bother anymore. As long as it passes "neat" in my head, I'm fine. Almost.


----------



## LeCielEstBleu (Jan 11, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I stole this one off of a web video, I think it's hilarious, web guy vs sales dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey! I put my start menu on the top too!
haha, 
as for the icons, i usually don't move them around, like it stays in one place all the time, but when i make new files, i put them all on destop first, then i catagorize them later, when i haev time, usually that happens after....
the background, i change it when i find a good picture while im busy browsing online, or something like that, 
when i come across this really cool picture...
right now, i have a picture of quatchi, one of the olympic mascots <3 my fav:mellow:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Do you keep your computer desktop clean and tidy ? Or does it look the scene of a virtual stampede?
> Do you personalize your icons ?
> What is your desktop wallpaper like? Do you change it to reflect your mood or has it been there since you got your computer?
> 
> I was wondering if there was any correlation between the state of peoples' desktops and their types. I'm guessing there is. Maybe a J - P opposition?


I keep my computer clean and tidy. Not my downloads folders or music folder exactly, but the way everything functions and is accessed is generally clean as can be. 

I don't personalize my icons, but I DO design my UI to give me a comfortable, relaxing, aesthetically appealing experience constantly. It's 2010, I like it to feel like it. Mmmmm. 

The only way this type of structure will be implemented into my life will be when I can buy giant sheets of touchscreen...screen to wallpaper my walls with. It will be good.

Anyhow, here is my desktop as of right now:









(but imagine the background being all flashy and animated and morph-y and sweet.)

What's it say about me? You guys would know better than I would.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Hm... currently, there is a cup, two soda cans, several plastic plates, some... snack thing, two notebooks, some index cards, some random papers, and some hairpins on my desk. Also, my desk is a light brown, so there are probably a billion doodles under/in front of the key board.

My desk area is much like my wallpaper:









not much organization and kinda weird. Lol.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My desktop is rather tidy with few icons on it and I am currently using one of the default desktops until I can find a really good one to replace it.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

My windoze laptop desktop is currently:








(makes me want to cry... pluto _*is*_ my favorite planet, though i do like Uranus in this image)

I can't stand messy desktops (computer screens), and I always like to have the address bar on the taskbar.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

messy messy messy :laughing: my icons are all over the desktop :laughing:


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I usually like to use a very nice sci-fi theme for my desktop background, usually something that I find on DeviantArt (like the one I currently use). I'll generally keep it until I get tired of seeing it every day, which could take one or a few months, depending on the background.

Someone already mentioned Stardock ObjectDock, and I use that too, and can get very involved in organizing it all, finding new, flashy icons for programs to replace the stale stock ones, etc. I usually tweak the docks' color to try and fit the general theme of the background, if I can. Some of the icons in the docks will expand out into extra menus. The radio icon in the top middle, for example, expands to show a list of various radio streams I like to listen to.

There are usually very few icons on my desktop that aren't smushed into the docks somewhere... usually just a few files/shortcuts that are temporary in nature, relating to my studies or important documents I need to take care of in a timely manner. They'll get deleted/filed away in due time...

It's a relatively new laptop, just a few weeks old, but I have it tuned almost to the way I want it. I haven't yet figured out how to get the recycle bin off my desktop - I already have another recycle bin in my docks - because navigating the Chinese OS is a bit hard for me at the moment :x


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a J but mine is not so neat. But I can get to everything fairly quickly. I prioritize with what I organize. Stuff on my desk top is not so important, but my itunes collection is compulsively organized and it's large too.

I have photography I did as the desktop background and I might change it every 4 months or so.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ok...I'm having a problem with my computer and I can't upload images, but if I could, it would say that I'm messy and unorganized and also have a worse obsession with Regina Spektor than I was comfortable sharing xD
But everyone already knows so whatever! hehe


----------



## FatalException (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish I was more organized. I keep SO many files for fear that I may need them later, and there are so many subcategories that if i were to have a folder for each one, I would still have a mess.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

my computer desktop says I have a system of organized chaos.


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It says my friend has a cute dog, and that I keep my computer better organized than I keep my bedroom.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is mine. If only I could figure out how to size this picture larger.


----------



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty organized with my laptop all the into the folders, iTunes, my bookmarks, and I absolutely hate clutter on my desktop. Makes it harder to see the awesome wallpapers I have. : )


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

My computer desktop looks exactly the same as my real desktop. Full of stuff. The only reason to clean it up is because it's full and I need to add new stuff to it.

I have the same background I have used since the first computer I ever had: No background at all. Just a plain color which is the standard windows background color. A background just makes it difficult to find icons. Maybe one day I'll change it to a pure black background color.


And in my opinion, computer or real desktops say the same thing. The more organized it is, the less organized the brain is. Organizing is just a symptom of the brains inability to organize internally. You mentioned it may be an J - P difference, but I'm not sure. If I look at all the people of who I know their MBTI type, I can't say that it's related to just 1 of the 4 letters.

From my experience:
NT's have messy desktops for sure.
ST's are more tidy.
NF's are probably more messy, but do try to put organization in their mess.
SF's, I don't know. I sometimes wonder if SF's really pay attention to either way. If most people around them have messy desktops, they'll have messy desktops, if most people around them have tidy desktops, they'll have tidy desktops. Actually, I think they mostly have empty desktops.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm too lazy to put up a screen cap cuz the background changes since I use Windows 7 and have it set to slideshow...but let's just say I have all my pretty wallpapers and motivational posters and funny and cool images that are of appropriate size set to the bg for changing, and only have a very select few icons...as well as gadgets for post-it notes, Calendar(I need it for stuff), and weather (so I know at any given moment if I need a coat, umbrella, etc).

right now, it's my motivational poster about Communism...IT'S A PARTY!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I change it from time to time 

Currently it's looking like this:










I know, my Norton needs an update!

_It says I want to be recollected and focus (heeh, before I didn't even see the word was there) on what really matters to me in a less scattered, yet free flowing, way.
[... The shatter is coming to a direction.]

I also like the color green for representing fertility & vividness.
The darkness basically represents space and symbolizes some other things to me._


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

:blushed: It's pink.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Grey said:


> I'm a J, and it's probably a J thing for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am absolutely in love with your desktop wallpaper roud:


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i keep my desktop almost empty, but i are the icons around the edges like a frame
my current desktop wallpaper is a small red flower coming out through the Israeli Apartheid wall in West Bank
Picasa Web Albums - Mira


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

My destop has all the icons arranged in a multiplication grid. On the home computer, I've relabed the internet shortcut "porn".


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Not.
A.
Thing.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Do you keep your computer desktop clean and tidy ? Or does it look the scene of a virtual stampede?
> Do you personalize your icons ?
> What is your desktop wallpaper like? Do you change it to reflect your mood or has it been there since you got your computer?
> 
> I was wondering if there was any correlation between the state of peoples' desktops and their types. I'm guessing there is. Maybe a J - P opposition?



It's quite clean and tidy. I have only (goes to count) 7 icons, and I use all of them. I don't like to keep any files on my desktop, especially when I have such organized categories in my documents.
I personalize it to the degree that it reflects what each icon is supposed to be.
My desktop wallpaper is a clean blue gradient. It usually varies between shots of nature, landscape, animals and gradient/fractal. I don't change it to reflect my mood, but I change it when I get sick of it. On second thoughts, time to change.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

Tiny and tidy arrangement icons. I love to clear icons which isn't used frequently.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I change my preferences so often, but normally my desktop is quite clean, the icons on the left only appear when I place my mouse over that area, I rather like this stardock program


----------



## t0welie (Mar 14, 2010)

ISTP










I usually change my wallpaper like three times a week, but this one is going to stay a bit longer.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Do you keep your computer desktop clean and tidy ? Or does it look the scene of a virtual stampede?Do you personalize your icons ?What is your desktop wallpaper like? Do you change it to reflect your mood or has it been there since you got your computer?


This is my desktop at work. Recently changed it. Always keep the icons down in number, but that's because I use the Desktop menu in the toolbar, and I like it relatively short. Never look at my desktop at work, except when I lock my computer for lunch or late in the day.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't really use my desktop for anything but here it is. Don't be fooled though, my filesystems are confusing as hell.. well I'm told they are. I can navigate them fine


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

I use the Desktop toolbar on Vista and it eliminates all icons from the desktop, you can see it's panel in the lower right of the image. It's powerful too in the sense that you have full access to all portions of the HD and Control Panel, in addition to your programs. I do like to run Sidebar so I can keep track of computer performance and am not adverse to a line of guages. 

This is a shot I took earlier tonight. I change wallpaper frequently and sometime go w/o an image on a basic black BG:












This is a shot of my FreeBSD box;


----------



## songofcalamity (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, my computer desktop is rather bizarre. No background to maximize performance. The desktop icons aren't at all accessible because well, I don't need them. Instead I use my Quick Launch buttons, located below the Start Button. Also, when the mouse is not over the Start Menu, it disappears.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I like penguins... and balance. To have all icons on one side of my desktop... would be unbalanced.


----------



## MiasmaResonance (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine is either a complete disorganized mess, amass with icons and an extremely busy background, or it is almost completely blank and customized, with one or two icons, no task bar, and a simple background.

What can I say, I go through J/P spirals. >_>


----------

